# Ken Barbie riding the Pomp, Sharkie and the Beast



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Since I've got the photos to prove it, this isn't just another "fishing story." I joined my brother and his wife this morning for an interesting trip at the beach. 6:45 am start on an incoming tide. Birds dive bombing the surf was a good sign. First it was lady fish, then all hard heads so we started feeding our friend Edward. After he was full I learned the best use for the mallet. Well after a few whacks and dropping that sucker in the surf, a small 4' shark nearly beached himself going after him! Like National Geographic! I suggested we throw those cats to our west without the whacking to avoid attracting more friends.

Then finally a few whiting showed up...finally. Then my brother had a little extra pressure on his line....Fish?-No. Grass?-No. I kid you not-It was a Ken Barbie!-Hooked! We measured him to make sure he was a keeper and in Bama the minimum with out stretched arms is 13." We kept him for good luck.

Finally I hooked what I came for-my Pomp of 13.5"! But that's not all....the peak of the trip: Hooked something big! Felt like dead weight on the bottom then he started ripping my tightly set drag. Not budging! Other people around us started gathering for the show with the big question being-"what's on the other end of the line?!" Finally making progress and my money was on a big ray, but no! I saw that orangish tint on the dorsal fin as I muscled him to the shore and it was a beast of a black drum. 34"! After a few pics he was released to live another day.

All of the fish including Ken were caught on fish bites. We didn't bring much food home but it was a fun trip.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that was different. Lol..... Nice fish though !


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Too small, not legal! You are supposed to measure ken at the fork


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I liked the report. Good job!


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Double check the regs for Bama although I got a Ken. Otherwise they are in fact prized by measure of the Split tail.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Very entertaining, thanks.

Where's Barbie?? :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome story!!! Good thing you saved Ken from a life of :::


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch there sbrettphill!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The first pic looks real..


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great pics but we like Barbie better.i have to say you did a great post congrats


----------

